# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy Plasma 2 ray khổ cắt 2m x 6m

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy cắt EMC-3000 chuyên dùng để gia công cắt thép tấm, bản mã, hoa văn thép nghệ thuật.

*Những hình ảnh lắp đặt tại xưởng khách hàng tại Quốc Oai - Hà Nội:
* 










Để tìm hiểu về dòng máy cắt 2 ray này vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi theo số hotline: 0986 968 695 để được tư vấn và báo giá.

Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp showroom EMC rộng hơn 1000m2 với đầy đủ các dòng máy và trực tiếp cắt thử sản phẩm tại địa chỉ: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội.

Website: hancatEMC.com.

----------


## CKD

Bạn có thể gom tất cả bài giới thiệu về cty của mình vào 1 chủ đề.
Đừng có cứ mỗi cái máy mỗi chủ đề.

Đã nhắc rồi mà sao vẫn không lưu ý gì hết.

----------

